# Rayne and I got out PDC !!!!



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Rayne and I earned our PDC this weekend in the Dallas/Fort Worth PSA trial!!!! :happyboogie:

She is my first working dog, and this was our first trial. I'm so very proud of my girl, even with the couple of hiccups we had (all of them my fault, either in handling or not enough preparation). She did especially well in the obedience portion, even with a pretty tough judge, on Saturday she was 2nd highest OB score in her level. 

Unfortunately, I didn't get any in-trial pics of us. Lol, need to bring more minions next time to man both video and camera. 










Rayne did awesome in the hotel, she absolutely LOVED the elevator. She would be trembling with excitement while we waited for it, and then she would rush inside and sit down...and then just watch with tail wagging as the door closed. Yes, she is very easily amused 

And she even got her own bed, the little diva.










I learned SO much over this weekend, both about my dog and handling her in a trial situation. She is such a sweet dog, and I could tell she was picking up on my nervousness the first day. 
The second day, I felt much less nervous, and much more in control of our performance. 

HUGE thanks to my club for their support and also our club's trainer/decoy, Darryl Richey. And thanks to Khoi and his club for an awesome trial!!!!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

She does look very happy and proud of herself!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Big Congrats to you and Rayne!! She is gorgeous and looks so proud


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!!! Rayne is gorgeous!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats, Cayla! Very proud of you two.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Congrats!! I didn't realize you were a member here too.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats!! Wow, she is just STUNNING!! I love the name, too! My first parrot is named Rayne. I haven't heard of another pet with that name and spelling. You must be so proud!!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Congrats, you guys did awesome.  I will have to check my camera and see if I got any pics. Not sure.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Actually there was a photographer out there that took pics of everyone, they're all on fb though. Message me and I can send them to you.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks eveyone!!!



LukasGSD said:


> Actually there was a photographer out there that took pics of everyone, they're all on fb though. Message me and I can send them to you.


Thats awesome! Ill message you, thank you!


----------

